# Like Silver (samplemodeling section)



## rayinstirling (Aug 4, 2010)

If you aren't going to produce a longer piece than this, please, instead of a fade out how about a loop point 

brilliant work as usual Roberto
thanks for sharing

Ray


----------



## germancomponist (Aug 4, 2010)

WOW! o-[][]-o


----------



## lux (Aug 4, 2010)

where are the guys? it sounds so real...

Great work as usual

Luca


----------



## Rob (Aug 4, 2010)

Justus @ 4th August 2010 said:


> Nice smooth sound! I especially like the chords in the end.



thanks Justus!


----------



## Rob (Aug 4, 2010)

re-peat @ 4th August 2010 said:


> Absolutely brilliant, Rob. There are perhaps a few harmonic changes and melodic phrases which I can't immediately place in the Horace Silver universe as I know it (based entirely on his classic Blue Note albums), but that doesn't take anything away from your sublime achievement.
> 
> This sounds pretty great in mono as well. Very, very well done.
> 
> ...



thank you Piet, do you recall "Gregory is here"? That's where I have borrowed the first harmonic/melodic idea... for the rest no, there's no direct relation to Silver's tunes. Interesting that you mention mono because this time I have checked mono compatibility, and I rarely do that. Is it something that you always take care of?
As for the electric bass, I'm a decent bass player, so when I have the chance I like to play bass myself in my pieces. Too bad that I'm rushing on a couple of notes right at the beginning  Thanks again!


----------



## Rob (Aug 4, 2010)

rayinstirling @ 4th August 2010 said:


> If you aren't going to produce a longer piece than this, please, instead of a fade out how about a loop point
> 
> brilliant work as usual Roberto
> thanks for sharing
> ...



:D I'm just lazy, thank you Ray!


----------



## Rob (Aug 4, 2010)

Gunther and Lux, thank you for listening!


----------



## re-peat (Aug 4, 2010)

Rob @ Wed Aug 04 said:


> Interesting that you mention mono because this time I have checked mono compatibility, and I rarely do that. Is it something that you always take care of?



I nearly always do, yes. If possible anyway, because some sampled instruments simply won't allow for it and there's very little you can do about it without seriously damaging their sound. (Sampled pianos and strings are often extremely difficult to make a mono-compatible signal with that still sounds good, in my experience.)

During a (stereo) mix, I often have long stretches of mono-monitoring as well, because there is, I feel, no better way to judge balance, depth, vertical distribution of colour, and overal dynamics accurately than by listening in mono. Furthermore, a really good mix - and I do mean: a really, really good mix - always sounds great in mono as well. 

***

Not very familiar with 'Gregory Is Here", I'm affraid. That's early 70's Silver, if I'm not mistaken and my Silver-recordcollection only goes up to the mid-sixties. (I just found the track on YouTube though: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yttc-i_vA8I.)

_


----------



## impressions (Aug 4, 2010)

sweet sound there. both recordings(gregory is here), definitely has a horace sound to it, how did you make the horns sound so real? is that a midi blower of some sort?


----------



## Rob (Aug 5, 2010)

impressions @ 4th August 2010 said:


> sweet sound there. both recordings(gregory is here), definitely has a horace sound to it, how did you make the horns sound so real? is that a midi blower of some sort?



thank you, Impressions... yes, an Akai EWI-USB. Samplemodeling instruments tend to sound real on their own, btw. Most playable VSTI horns IMO


----------



## OB.one (Aug 5, 2010)

Simply very convincing Rob ! :wink: 

This library is really a very good one.

Just a question :

Have you applied specific eqs on the individual brass sounds ?

Best Regards 

Olivier


----------



## impressions (Aug 5, 2010)

Rob @ Thu Aug 05 said:


> impressions @ 4th August 2010 said:
> 
> 
> > Samplemodeling instruments tend to sound real on their own, btw. Most playable VSTI horns IMO


which are? i'd love to try em out.


----------



## Rob (Aug 5, 2010)

impressions @ 5th August 2010 said:


> Rob @ Thu Aug 05 said:
> 
> 
> > impressions @ 4th August 2010 said:
> ...



http://www.samplemodeling.com/en/products.php


----------



## Rob (Aug 5, 2010)

OB.one @ 5th August 2010 said:


> Simply very convincing Rob ! :wink:
> 
> This library is really a very good one.
> 
> ...



thank you, Olivier... no eq applied, but early reflections, a different set for each instrument


----------



## OB.one (Aug 5, 2010)

Merci Rob for these infos :wink: 

Best Regards

Olivier


----------



## Rob (Aug 5, 2010)

Pas de quoi, Olivier...


----------



## stevenson-again (Aug 5, 2010)

absolutely fantastic. absolutely masterful - that's all mock-up? jeez...


----------



## Rob (Aug 5, 2010)

stevenson-again @ 5th August 2010 said:


> absolutely fantastic. absolutely masterful - that's all mock-up? jeez...



All but the bass, which I played myself... thanks a lot Stevenson!


----------



## Stevie (Aug 6, 2010)

Rob, it's marvelous. I always enjoy listening to your music.


----------



## misterbee (Aug 6, 2010)

First time I've been truly impressed by "the trumpet". Amazing work Rob.


----------



## JohnG (Aug 6, 2010)

So enjoyable and playful, Rob. Makes me want to break out the saxophone.


----------



## lee (Aug 7, 2010)

WOW!

Blows mòþa   ßïAþa   ßïBþa   ßïCþb   ßïDþb   ßïEþb   ßïFþb   ßïGþb   ßïHþb   ßïIþb   ßïJþb   ßïKþb   ßïLþb   ßïMþb   ßïNþb   ßïOþb   ßïPþb   ßïQþb   ßïRþb   ßïSþb   ßïTþb   ßïUþb   ßïVþb   ßïWþb   ßïXþ


----------



## Rob (Aug 7, 2010)

Stevie @ 6th August 2010 said:


> Rob, it's marvelous. I always enjoy listening to your music.



my pleasure, Stevie, I like yours as well...



misterbee @ 7th August 2010 said:


> First time I've been truly impressed by "the trumpet". Amazing work Rob.



thank you misterbee!


----------



## Rob (Aug 7, 2010)

[quote:9984e0b442="JohnG @ 7th August 2010"]So enjoyable and playful, Rob. Makes me want to break out the saxophone.[/quòþ­   ßû»þ­   ßû¼þ­   ßû½þ­   ßû¾þ­   ßû¿þ­   ßûÀþ­   ßûÁþ­   ßûÂþ­   ßûÃþ­   ßûÄþ­   ßû


----------



## Guy Bacos (Aug 7, 2010)

Rob, I've been listening again, this time through my speakers, the first time was with a cheap headset, and I could appreciate it much more now, and it's pretty damn good! I still find it slightly mellow, but that's now nit picking. I'm going to have to get some new headphones.


----------



## Rob (Aug 7, 2010)

hi Guy, sorry for my late reply, I had to go out and I've just come back! Of course we're friends! I might defend my ideas passionately, but never would I lose the friendship of a musician that I respect like you. If we were talking before a nice glass of beer, you would see that I'm in no way angry, unfortunately words sometimes can't give the right feeling behind... so I'm happy that you find it better on good speakers, but even if you hate it I absolutely respect and welcome your opinions, o-[][]-o


----------



## Rob (Aug 11, 2010)

thank you Hans!


----------



## sizzler52 (Aug 11, 2010)

Brilliant sound Rob....extremely realistic.... needs to be longer......I was just getting into it when it stopped. I particularly like the lack of use of too much quantization, which adds to that realism.....Excellent work.
Sizz


----------



## Mr. Anxiety (Aug 12, 2010)

Rob, This piece sounds fantastic, and very realistic. Some of the posters here might not have a jazz ear, and not really get why the "mellow" or subtle tone of the horns is what is making the character of the composition really work!

Mr. A.


----------



## Gary Eskow (Aug 15, 2010)

Wow


----------



## Rob (Aug 17, 2010)

Andy, mr Anxiety and Gary, thanks for listening!


----------



## noiseboyuk (Aug 18, 2010)

I'm just thinking about jumping on samplemodelling, and I was on the lookout for more sectional stuff. This - as everyone says - sounds amazing. Megakudos!

So just checking - that's just the three instances? Also did you use a wind controller? What other controllers did you use? Much tweeking after playing or could you put it down pretty quickly? Sorry for the bombarding of questions!


----------

